# Want to Buy all 3 Wolfe Rub Recipes?  Here's how!



## LarryWolfe

Now that Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasonings is closed I would like for everyone to still be able to enjoy our rubs.  

I have opened up a Donate Button below and will leave it open until our goal of $5K is met or we get close to it. Once the goal is reached I will send everyone that Donates a minimum of $25 or as much as you want,  all three Wolfe Rub recipes for your own personal use.  The recipes will be sent out to everyone who makes a donation.  In otherwords, make a minimum donation of $25 or more until we reach the goal.  I think this is fair to me and fair to all of the Wolfe Rub customer base.  


Click the button below and donate towards the goal of $5,000.  Once this goal is reached, the recipes will be forwarded to everyone who contributed within 2 business days.  I will post the progress as we go along.  Please feel free to share this with other BBQ folks who may be interested.  The faster we get to the goal, the quicker you all will have the recipes!  Any excess funds collected will be turned into a donation to the Muscular Dystrophy Association.  


I'm not trying to turn this into a pitty party and wasn't going to make this public.  But I came up with the amount I'm aiming for because as most of you already know, I'm in a wheelchair.  I have Spinal Muscular Atrophy Type II, a form of Muscular Dystrophy.......yeah I'm a Jerry's Kid....make your jokes, I'm ready.  To make a long story short, my condition is progressive and it has progressed to the point that I can't get in and out of my truck or car without help.  So I need a lift installed on my truck that will get me and my chair in safely.  The lift and installation total to just at $10,000.00.  Insurance won't pay a dime, because they consider it a 'convenience', not a necessity for life.   Well, I disagree if I can't function independantly..  So I just wanted to make it clear I am NOT doing this to make a quick buck, but to rather get my my independance back and give you all the ability to have Wolfe Rub whenever you want it.

I will make a donation to the Muscular Dystrophy Association with any excess donations, etc.  MDA provides benefits and research to people and ESPECIALLY children who are effected with neuro-muscular diseases.  Afterall, if it wasn't for this forum and the members who make up the majority of my customer base, Wolfe Rub would have never taken off.  








<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Greg Rempe

So, if someone donates $500 and some donate $5...eventually when the $10k threshold is mets then everyone who paid gets the recipes?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Don't do it.  We've already got income redistribution.  I draw the line at rich guys footing the bill for Wolf Rub redistribution!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Now if Larry lowered his asking price to $5,000, and 100 people came up with $50, then that would work also.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> So, if someone donates $500 and some donate $5...eventually when the $10k threshold is mets then everyone who paid gets the recipes?



That is correct.


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Now if Larry lowered his asking price to $5,000, and 100 people came up with $50, then that would work also.


That is correct


----------



## Nick Prochilo

So then if it was $2500 and 100 people...................


----------



## Griff

So what you are saying is that we pay and hope that the goal is met later on? What happens when the donations only reach, say $7,500? You see my concern?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Damn lawyers are always looking for an angle!


----------



## dollarbill

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Now if Larry lowered his asking price to $5,000, and 100 people came up with $50, then that would work also.



I'll bet if you can gt that top off the girl in the avatar the price might go down.....might -  not for sure.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Griff said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is that we pay and hope that the goal is met later on? What happens when the donations only reach, say $7,500? You see my concern?



I will honor those who pay if we reach $5,000.... if the goal is not met in a month or so, I will simply refund the money.  

Okay, I'm not trying to turn this into a pitty party and wasn't going to make this public.  But I came up with the $10K amount because as most of you already know, I'm in a wheelchair.  I have Spinal Muscular Atrophy a form of Muscular Dystrophy.......yeah I'm a Jerry's Kid....make your jokes, I'm ready.  To make a long story short, my condition is progressive and it has progressed to the point that I can't get in and out of my truck or car without help.  So I need a lift installed on my truck that will get me and my chair in safely.  The lift and installation are just at $10,000.00.  Insurance won't pay a dime, because they consider it a 'convenience', not a necessity for life.   Well, I disagree if I can't function independantly..  So I just wanted to make it clear I am NOT doing this to make a quick buck, but to rather get my my independance back and give you all the ability to have Wolfe Rub whenever you want it.

If we exceed $10K, I will make a donation to the Muscular Dystrophy Association with any excess proceeds under the name BBQ Central.  MDA provides benefits and research to people and ESPECIALLY children who are effected with neuro-muscular diseases.  Afterall, if it wasn't for this forum and the members who make up the majority of my customer base, Wolfe Rub would have never taken off.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Larry, PM me your addy so I can send some dough. Hope it works out for ya. I don't have a Pay Pal account.
Thanks

Pigs


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Larry, PM me your addy so I can send some dough. Hope it works out for ya. I don't have a Pay Pal account.
> Thanks
> 
> Pigs



Thanks Chris, I'm sending the address.


----------



## gator1

Hey Larry - put me down for $100 and you can keep the recipes - no worries.  I have a family member with mobility issues and I appreciate what you have to deal with on a daily basis. Hang tough and best of luck on reaching your goal.


----------



## Cliff H.

I think the $25 min is more than fair Larry.  I am in for that and as you get closer to the goal then I will put more in.  

If I rememer right there was a pole taken and several people including myself were willing to pay upwards of $300 for these recipies.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Here's the goal as of 8 April 2009.......  I have changed the goal to $5,000.00.








Here's the goal as of 8 April 2009.......  I have changed the goal to $5,000.00.



*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I just sent in $50 Larry putting you a little bit closer to the goal.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Just sent $50 in.  Better make sure that lift will pick your fat ass up.  Should see if NASA wants to sell the crane they use for lifting the shuttle.  

Seriously, hope it works out for you.  If we don't make the $5k you can still keep the $50 from me.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Here's the goal as of 8 April 2009.......  I have changed the goal to $5,000.00.








Here's the goal as of 8 April 2009.......  I have changed the goal to $5,000.00.



*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Gary in VA

$600 bucks so far... come on guys, we can do better than that!  

Larry needs to sell the recipes and we all need Wolferub.   I know there are lots of you guys that use the stuff.

$50 or $100 bucks ain't nothing to help out a friend.  I bet most of us spend at least $50 a week eating out at McDonalds for lunch!.... Pack your lunch for a week and send that money to Larry and get the Wolferub recipes.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I just sent fifty bucks. That's all I can give up at this time, the guy needs help, so just do it. How would you like to roll your butt to a auto and go to work and have to ask someone for help so you could get your ass out the car and go to work? Larry is a good guy. Pony up folk.

Pigs


----------



## dollarbill

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> $600 bucks so far... come on guys, we can do better than that!
> $50 or $100 bucks ain't nothing to help out a friend.  I bet most of us spend at least $50 a week eating out at McDonalds for lunch!.... Pack your lunch for a week and send that money to Larry and get the Wolferub recipes.



Im in for $50 as soon as I run it by the wife and payday gets here!  I know times are tough but as Gary in VA  and Pigs said..Time to Pony up...Larry is quite a contributor to this site and the information that ive learned from Him and Others on this site is well worth $50 bucks..........Not to mention helping him get to his goal for the lift. 
Oh ya and you can keep my $50 too if the goal Isnt met. Good luck to  EVERYONE HERE helping him get to his goal.


Its a god damned shame the insurance people are such Douche Bags.


----------



## Griff

Larry

PM me address. Thanks.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Guys, I don't know what to say......other than THANK YOU for the support!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Here's the afternoon update!!  It's moving on up like the Jeffersons!!!


----------



## Unity

In for $50, more later if needed. 

--John


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Larry, this doesn't mean we think any more of you.  You'll still have a big head and all that shit so don't think this "Larry Lovefest" goes beyond this.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Larry, this doesn't mean we think any more of you.  You'll still have a big head and all that shit so don't think this "Larry Lovefest" goes beyond this.



That's a good thing, I don't want you guys to treat me any differently!  I know I'm fat and have a big head!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Here's the update as of 9 April 2009!  Thanks everyone!!!  







<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Ineffectual

Larry the paypal link isn't showing up for me.  Do I send the money to your bg gmail address?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Ineffectual said:
			
		

> Larry the paypal link isn't showing up for me.  Do I send the money to your bg gmail address?



Yes, that will work.  Paypal address is wolferub@gmail.com 

Or try this link - https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... id=4604215

Thank you!


----------



## Cliff H.

Larry,

Would it be easier if Greg made this thread a sticky.  We haven't had a sticky in a while.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> Would it be easier if Greg made this thread a sticky.  We haven't had a sticky in a while.



That is a good idea!  GREG MAKE THIS A STICKY PLEASE!


----------



## Greg Rempe

DONE!


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Afternoon update!!  The temperature is climbing!!!  Woot woot!


----------



## DarylCincy

*Wolfe Rub Donations.*

Larry I put in my donation, I hope we make the goal and that it will help keep you moble.
 Sorry to only be able to put in $25, more to come if I get back to work soon? I've been out of work since November.

Take Care.

-DarylCincy


----------



## LarryWolfe

Here's the morning update!  BBQ Folks are amazing amazing people!  People..... who will soon be enjoying all three Wolfe Rub's!!!!     






THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT!


----------



## WildFireEric

First the tech crisis, energy crisis and housing crisis. Now the Larry Bubble. Good luck. Another $50 to your total. Hope you make your goal, but I didn't do it for the recipe. Just tell me you don't add sardines to your rub


----------



## DaleP

Larry, I will get Laurie to send you some $ this weekend. All I had to do was clean the house, mow the yard, brush her hair, and promise to make dinner for her family for this Easter Sunday. I am making my WRB honey BBQed ham in your honor.
Wishing you the best,
DP


----------



## LarryWolfe

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> First the tech crisis, energy crisis and housing crisis. Now the Larry Bubble. Good luck. Another $50 to your total. Hope you make your goal, but I didn't do it for the recipe. Just tell me you don't add sardines to your rub


   Thanks Eric! Ahhh "Bubble Boy" reminds me of a Seinfeld episode!  No sardines, you're close those.......anchovies!!



			
				DaleP said:
			
		

> Larry, I will get Laurie to send you some $ this weekend. All I had to do was clean the house, mow the yard, brush her hair, and promise to make dinner for her family for this Easter Sunday. I am making my WRB honey BBQed ham in your honor.
> Wishing you the best,
> DP


  Wow that's a big list of Honey Do's!  Enjoy the ham!!!!


----------



## Griff

Larry the check is in the mail. 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Early afternoon update!!  








*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## dollarbill

How come i only see text in larrys posts?


----------



## LarryWolfe

dollarbill said:
			
		

> How come i only see text in larrys posts?


  

Try clicking on 'profile' and then click the box that says 'Always allow HTML:' and then don't forget to answer the 'mathematical' question or it will not accept the changes you make to your profile.



Click *HERE*


----------



## LarryWolfe

Early morning update as of 11 April 2009!!!







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## LarryWolfe

Here's the afternoon update!!!  You guys are awesome!!!  Thank you!







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Rempe, 

It would be cool if you mentioned this on your twitter.


----------



## Greg Rempe

no


----------



## Captain Morgan

don't worry, no one is following Rempe, on twitter or anywhere else.


----------



## Tannehill Kid

Larry I've been away for a couple of months but I'm in too.  Will pm you.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Here's the Easter Morning update!!!  Everyones generosity is amazing!!!!  Thank you!







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## LarryWolfe

Here's the Afternoon Easter Bunny update!!!  Everyones generosity is amazing!!!!  Thank you!







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## LarryWolfe

Morning update as of 13 April 2009!







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## WildFireEric

Nice to see in 1 week that you're almost halfway to your goal. 

I remember the first time I used your rub it was at Bills when 1 of my WSMs was still in the box and the other was only used once (and you guys all laughed at me). It was Amy's birthday (sleeping in) and we didn't make any rub and Bill was yelling at me to get going or else I wouldn't make turn in. You sold me some rub, and I able to get my butts on in no time. That was great. And they didn't turn out half bad, even if it was only my 2nd time cooking them.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Morning update as of 14 April 2009!







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Uncle Al

I'm In !!! Good Luck Larry

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe

*Thanks everyone!!!*

Afternoon update as of 14 April 2009!







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## gooose53

Larry,

Are you going to send us bottles of your rub or are you selling us the recipes?  I've read all of the thread and wasn't sure....I'll donate no matter just wondering.


----------



## Gary in VA

gooose53 said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> Are you going to send us bottles of your rub or are you selling us the recipes?  I've read all of the thread and wasn't sure....I'll donate no matter just wondering.



Its for the genuine TOP SECRET Wolferub recipes.  So you can make your own.  Very valuable information.  It ain't every day you get to purchase TOP SECRET Award  winning BBQ rub recipes.  Tell your friends, tell your family, tell everyone that they too can have the TOP SECRET Government employee owned Wolferub Recipes.  You could make millions!


----------



## LarryWolfe

gooose53 said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> Are you going to send us bottles of your rub or are you selling us the recipes?  I've read all of the thread and wasn't sure....I'll donate no matter just wondering.



Yes Doug as Gary stated, it's for all 3 Wolfe Rub Recipes.


HERE's the morning update as of TAX DAY 15 April 2009!







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## dollarbill

YAHOOOOO! Almost Half way!  C'mon you guys we can do this.


----------



## LarryWolfe

WOW - HERE's the Lunch time update as of TAX DAY 15 April 2009!  We're at the midway point in 1 week!  








*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## gooose53

Larry, I just dropped $50 for you.  Hope you can get that chair ASAP!!
Doug


----------



## LarryWolfe

gooose53 said:
			
		

> Larry, I just dropped $50 for you.  Hope you can get that chair ASAP!!
> Doug



Thank you Doug and EVERYONE!!

HERE's the evening update as of TAX DAY 15 April 2009!  We're past the midway point in 1 week!  







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## DavidT.

In for 50.00, good luck Larry!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

MORNING UPDATE as of 16 April 2009! Incredible!  







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## LarryWolfe

LUNCH TIME UPDATE as of 16 April 2009! Incredible!  







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Woodman1

It has nothing to do with anybody liking you, or "caring" about your lame ass. The rub is just good. Ok? you..........big.........pa...........looka........


----------



## LarryWolfe

EARLY MORNING UPDATE as of 17 April 2009! Incredible!  

I found a new, better thermometer!






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Hillbilly1

Larry, ain't never tried yer rubs but I'm in!  Good luck!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Afternoon UPDATE as of 17 April 2009! Incredible!  






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Cliff H.

I like that thermometer.  You are getting close to your goal.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Afternoon UPDATE as of 17 April 2009! Incredible!  






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## LarryWolfe

Morning UPDATE as of 18 April 2009! Incredible!  Again.... THANK YOU ALL!!  






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Looking good there Larry. I'm sure you will make it. 
Let's keep up the good work folk. And if you have not donated, please do so. 

Pigs


----------



## LarryWolfe

Afternoon UPDATE as of 18 April 2009! Incredible!  Again.... THANK YOU ALL!!  






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## mar52

I just added what I could.  I have a friend with MD so Larry...

More power to ya!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Everyone THANK YOU!  

Welcome to the forum Randy, as you can see it's full of great people.


----------



## Beech Bang

$100.00 sent.

Haven't posted here or bbq'd in a while (working nights) and just recently caught myself up with the situation. I've preached your rubs to the guys on the jobsite (they love it) and i'll tell em to get their butts on here.

I hope all goes well.


TJ

p.s.

Mr. Wolfe, you gotta get the "howling wolf" back as your avatar.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Morning UPDATE as of 19 April 2009! Incredible!  Again.... THANK YOU ALL!!  






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>



Tracy, I'll see about the 'Howling Wolf'......I can't seem to find it right now.


----------



## LarryWolfe

WOW!! Morning UPDATE as of 20 April 2009! Incredible!  Again.... THANK YOU ALL!!  







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Captain Morgan

damn, never thought it would get this high...guess I'll have to chip in.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

If by chance you get $10,000...does that mean the first $5,000 goes back to us with the recipes and the second pay our part???   

Seriously, I hope you do get what you need.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> If by chance you get $10,000...does that mean the first $5,000 goes back to us with the recipes and the second pay our part???
> 
> Seriously, I hope you do get what you need.



Any excess funding will be donated to the Muscular Dystrophy Association!  

I know you were kidding, but just wanted to clarify.  Thanks Big Boy!


----------



## JACK Y C

Larry

Mine is on the way..Good Luck to you  !!!

jc


----------



## Cliff H.




----------



## LarryWolfe

WOW!! Evening UPDATE as of 20 April 2009! Incredible!  Again.... THANK YOU ALL!!  






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## DavidT.

Pretty cool Lary   . I've been e-mailing people with the link, I hope it was of help   .


----------



## Larry D.

I didn't want to be the very last one, so I'm in.


----------



## Bbqbrad

I got mine in too!


----------



## LarryWolfe

I don't know what to say at how fast this thing is going!  

Morning UPDATE as of 21 April 2009! Incredible!  Again.... THANK YOU ALL!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pyro Jerry said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1ccygbde]EARLY MORNING UPDATE as of 17 April 2009! Incredible!
> 
> I found a new, better thermometer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
> <form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
> <input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
> <input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
> <input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </form>



Your thermometer isn't working. And pm me your address so I can mail ya a check.[/quote:1ccygbde]

Sorry about that.....


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Congratulations, Larry.  Looks like that today could be the day you reach the goal.  So who will be the forum member that puts you over the top!

Looks like you're going to need a bigger thermometer soon!


----------



## Cliff H.

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Looks like you're going to need a bigger thermometer soon!



Speaking of bigger thermometer,

I would like to remind everyone that the lift Larry needs cost $10,000.......not $5,000.

While I am very impressed with the outpouring of support from this community, it really comes as no suprise to me.  

I believe that Larry has sold himself short....While I know that Larry will honor the $5,000 deal, I for one would like to see him put the $10,000 thermometer back in place and I would like to see him continue to that goal.  

I would be willing to keep donating every week or two even after recieving the recipies just because I know that it is for a good cause and the recipies are worth more to me than the donations that I have made thus far.

I don't think people are just going to post up the recipies after paying for them.


----------



## Christopher1

Well said Cliff. 

Larry, I hope that everything works out for you in the long run.


----------



## Unity

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I believe that Larry has sold himself short....While I know that Larry will honor the $5,000 deal, I for one would like to see him put the $10,000 thermometer back in place and I would like to see him continue to that goal.
> 
> I would be willing to keep donating every week or two even after recieving the recipies just because I know that it is for a good cause and the recipies are worth more to me than the donations that I have made thus far.


+1. Well said, Cliff.

--John


----------



## LarryWolfe

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":17y0xhtn]Looks like you're going to need a bigger thermometer soon!



Speaking of bigger thermometer,

I would like to remind everyone that the lift Larry needs cost $10,000.......not $5,000.

While I am very impressed with the outpouring of support from this community, it really comes as no suprise to me.  

I believe that Larry has sold himself short....While I know that Larry will honor the $5,000 deal, I for one would like to see him put the $10,000 thermometer back in place and I would like to see him continue to that goal.  

I would be willing to keep donating every week or two even after recieving the recipies just because I know that it is for a good cause and the recipies are worth more to me than the donations that I have made thus far.

I don't think people are just going to post up the recipies after paying for them.[/quote:17y0xhtn]

Cliff, Thank you...and thank you to everyone.  

We are $30 away from reaching the set goal of $5K and then the recipes will be released to eveyrone who contributed within a couple days.  

Originally, the company I was going through quoted me $9,990 for the seat and the wheelchair lift.  However, I found another company that will give me a better seat and the same lift for $7,970.00.  So I do not need the $10K I originally based the sale of the recipes for, I need the $7,970.00.  

So, I've changed the thermometer to show that amount if anyone still wants the recipes the offer is still valid.  Donate $25 or more and the recipes will be sent to you. 

Again, I am OVERWHELMED and FLATTERED at the generosity and caring that ALL of you have shown.  I truly hope one day I am able to help one of you when you are in need, as you've helped me.  I cannot express my gratitude enough.  THANK YOU

Oh, anything that is raised above the cost of the chair and lift will be donated to the Muscular Dystrophy Association.  I will post a copy of my recipes for the accessiblity equipment as well as the donation to MDA, just this as honest as possible.       





*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Captain Morgan

well I gotta wait till the funds show up in my Paypal account, but
we're over 5k.


----------



## Gomer1

Grats on 5k Larry!


----------



## Helen_Paradise

I've been MIA, but finally donated some


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well I gotta wait till the funds show up in my Paypal account, but
> we're over 5k.



You can still contribute, read above!


----------



## DaleP

I for one think it is wonderful that in these hard times BBQers have come together to help one of our own. And Larry I am glad that you raised the goal up to where you really needed it to be. Not that any extra going to MDA is a bad thing but you deserve that lift.
Thanks to all who gave.


----------



## BONE HEADS

I agree we need to keep going!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Don't let Larry kid you. Only thing he needs that lift for is case or two of pork butts and a keg or three of beer!    

Pigs

Keep up the good work folk!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Thanks to everyone for getting us to the original goal and thank you for the support getting it to where it really will be!  I truly truly hope that I am able to help one of you the way you have helped me.  This has been an awesome and overwhelming experience for me to see how much people care!  Again, thank you.  






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Finney

Where's my recipes?!?!?!?   LOL


----------



## DavidT.

Finney said:
			
		

> Where's my recipes?!?!?!?   LOL




+1 ???


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Pyro Jerry said:
			
		

> Yeah well, Larry you might not thank us when we all show up on your doorstep at one time for dinner



I some how think he would be able to give us all a great meal!


----------



## Justaguy

I've never tried Wolfe rub, but I donated as soon as I read I could get the recipes, not much  as I'm about a week away from being unemployed.  I will donate more to help make at least 8k.  I'm looking forward to making some to try, I just hope my stuff turns out as good as Larry's pics look.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Pyro Jerry":3csb8lf6]Yeah well, Larry you might not thank us when we all show up on your doorstep at one time for dinner



I some how think he would be able to give us all a great meal! [/quote:3csb8lf6]

My door is always open!


----------



## LarryWolfe

New morning update as of 22 April 2009!  THANK YOU






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Woodman1

Bob-BQN said:
			
		

> Just figured out that I need to be logged in to be able to donate. Sorry it took so long.
> 
> Best wishes Larry!



Bob, how have you been Buddy? I had heard you had some health issues of your own? How are you doing? Woodman


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Hey buckethead, the lovefest is over...send the recipes.  

Wasn't there an episode of Andy Griffith where the dude took the money and left town?  Hmmmmmm


----------



## Bruce B

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Hey buckethead, the lovefest is over...send the recipes.
> 
> Wasn't there an episode of Andy Griffith where the dude took the money and left town?  Hmmmmmm


----------



## Unity

My recipes have arrived! Thanks, Larry.   

Dang, though, I wasn't expecting that the ingredients would be listed in industrial quantities, e.g., "4 50-lb bags of salt ...."    :P 

--John


----------



## LarryWolfe

New afternoon update as of 22 April 2009!  THANK YOU






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Bruce B

Thanks for the recipes Larry. One serious question...do these recipes double well or should they be doubled/tripled by weight?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Thanks for the recipes Larry. One serious question...do these recipes double well or should they be doubled/tripled by weight?



They work well being doubled up to about a gallon of rub (or 6x the recipe).  Most folks don' thave a food processor to hold that amount anyways.  Once you get to 50lb or more quantities they need to be measured by weight.


NOTE: If you donated and do not receive the recipes, check your SPAM folder!


----------



## Unity

Pyro Jerry said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recipes have arrived! Thanks, Larry.
> 
> Dang, though, I wasn't expecting that the ingredients would be listed in industrial quantities, e.g., "4 50-lb bags of salt ...."    :P
> 
> --John
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really in lrg qty?
Click to expand...

Pullin' your leg, PJ.   

--John


----------



## pizzakngjr

I was finally able to donate. (And my first post too!) Thanks Jazzspot for bringing it over to the barbecue bible board, or else I would never have known. Although I am looking forward to the recipies, I was more interested in seeing you reach your goal! Larry, I wish you the best.


----------



## DavidT.

Thanks Larry  :thumbsup .


----------



## Uncle Bubba

I thought there was 2 cups of Rock Candy in those recipes.  

Why McCormick? 

Thanks Larry, hope it all works out for you and your family.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I thought there was 2 cups of Rock Candy in those recipes.
> 
> Why McCormick?
> 
> Thanks Larry, hope it all works out for you and your family.



McCormick is easy for everyone to find at any grocery store and what I use when I make it at home.  The packer had a difficult time getting a bulk supplier to have a chili powder I liked.  That's the biggest thing that needs to be McCormick, the other stuff can be substituted.  But other chili powders really change the flavor.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":2dc8urlo]Thanks for the recipes Larry. One serious question...do these recipes double well or should they be doubled/tripled by weight?



They work well being doubled up to about a gallon of rub (or 6x the recipe).  Most folks don' thave a food processor to hold that amount anyways.  Once you get to 50lb or more quantities they need to be measured by weight.


NOTE: If you donated and do not receive the recipes, check your SPAM folder![/quote:2dc8urlo]

Your selling Spam now?


----------



## LarryWolfe

New morning update as of 23 April 2009!  THANK YOU







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## sparks1

Wish I could of helped more Larry but like you I have to deal with the high cost of medical equipment also. No fun being part of the wheelchair brigade is it. When you get your lift installed post some pics.


----------



## LarryWolfe

sparks said:
			
		

> Wish I could of helped more Larry but like you I have to deal with the high cost of medical equipment also. No fun being part of the wheelchair brigade is it. When you get your lift installed post some pics.



Oh yeah, I'm planning on posting pic's!  People are gonna go photoshop nuts too, I'm expecting it!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

So, when are you getting the recipes to everyone?


----------



## wittdog

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could of helped more Larry but like you I have to deal with the high cost of medical equipment also. No fun being part of the wheelchair brigade is it. When you get your lift installed post some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm planning on posting pic's!  People are gonna go photoshop nuts too, I'm expecting it!!
Click to expand...

Some things don't need to be photo shopped and your head is one of them


----------



## Cliff H.

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could of helped more Larry but like you I have to deal with the high cost of medical equipment also. No fun being part of the wheelchair brigade is it. When you get your lift installed post some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm planning on posting pic's!  People are gonna go photoshop nuts too, I'm expecting it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some things don't need to be photo shopped and your head is one of them
Click to expand...


And so it begins.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> So, when are you getting the recipes to everyone?


They were sent out yesterday afternoon.  I anyone donated and did not receive the recipes, please check your Spam folder.  If they are not in here let me know and I will resend.



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could of helped more Larry but like you I have to deal with the high cost of medical equipment also. No fun being part of the wheelchair brigade is it. When you get your lift installed post some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm planning on posting pic's!  People are gonna go photoshop nuts too, I'm expecting it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some things don't need to be photo shopped and your head is one of them
Click to expand...


I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb

It can't be?


----------



## Unity

It could be worse.



			
				B. Kliban said:
			
		

>



--John


----------



## LarryWolfe

Keep them coming!   :roll: 


Afternoon update as of 23 April!


----------



## LarryWolfe

ganny76 said:
			
		

> Dont know you brother, but everybody here seems to think you are a great guy and that is good enough for me.  I found this link on smoked-meat dot com.  Hope everything works out for you.   God speed.



Thank you and welcome to the forum!  

I pay these people to like me!


----------



## DavidT.

[quote="Larry Wolfe


I pay these people to like me!   [/quote]

A lot!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Thank you Phil and welcome to the forum!

Here's the latest update as of 23 April 2009!  Thank you all!!!!!






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Soon Larry, you could have something as cool as this.


----------



## wittdog

Its for a good cause and the pics are just the iceing on the cake


----------



## LarryWolfe

wittdog said:
			
		

> Its for a good cause and the pics are just the iceing on the cake



Thanks Witt!  

Yeah, that pic Scotty did with the crane never gets old!  I'm almost afraid to post pic's of the new lift and me on it for fear of what that genius will do with photoshop, but you guys deserve a good laugh at my expense so I'll do it!!  

THANK YOU again everyone!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Afternoon update as of 24 April 2009!  Thank you all!!!!!







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Captain Morgan

man I am really stunned...thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## Diva Q

Finally got around to sending my donation.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Finally got around to sending my donation.



Yeah, sure...after everyone put it over the top...you were holding out to see if we got and then ride out coattails.     

Hey, good thing for Paul Kirk we didn't wait for your review of his new book. :roll:


----------



## Bruce B

Diva can read :?:


----------



## bulldog957

*on its way*

Larry just sent mine , I wish you and your family the best. You are really helping all of us out and saving us $$$  thank you !!!  
   :prayer:


----------



## LarryWolfe

*Re: on its way*



			
				bulldog957 said:
			
		

> Larry just sent mine , I wish you and your family the best. You are really helping all of us out and saving us $$$  thank you !!!
> :prayer:



Well thank you BD....... we're helping eachother!

Here's the latest update!  Thank you!!


----------



## DaveG

*Oh, oh*

Larry,
Bad news. I've been swindled. Somebody hacked into my bank account and took all of it. My checks are going to bounce. Sorry about that chief, but thanks for the rub recipes.   
But seriously folks, Larry, you were a great help to me when I got serious about grilling and smoking last year. I appreciated your time and expertise, not to mention your rubs, all of which I used and still use. You'll make your goal. The barbecue community is made up of good people, as you well know. Congratulations to you and good health to you and your family.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Thank you Dave and EVERYONE!

New morning update as of 27 April 2009!  THANK YOU






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Captain Morgan

yeah that's the main reason I sent money...Larry is always around via this site or even the phone for cooking advice...I can't count the times I've emailed him or called him to ask cooking questions.  well worth the money to me.


----------



## wittdog

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah that's the main reason I sent money...Larry is always around via this site or even the phone for cooking advice...I can't count the times I've emailed him or called him to ask cooking questions.  well worth the money to me.


I thought it was the other way around Cappy...Larry calling you for advice...I know JBs allways calling me


----------



## Cliff H.

wittdog said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know JBs allways calling me
Click to expand...


If I had a coonass calling me for cooking advice I would have to re-think what I was cooking.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":54vebozr]I know JBs allways calling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a coonass calling me for cooking advice I would have to re-think what I was cooking.
Click to expand...

[/quote:54vebozr]


----------



## LarryWolfe

You guys help me as much as I have helped you!  We all help and learn from eachother!

New morning update as of 28 April 2009!  THANK YOU






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## Greg Rempe

Now that the goal is reached...can you give us WEEKLY updates vs. DAILY ones?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Now that the goal is reached...can you give us WEEKLY updates vs. DAILY ones?



Sure Greg.  (but the goal is not reached)


----------



## wittdog

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":2zsvmy0d]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":2zsvmy0d]I know JBs allways calling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a coonass calling me for cooking advice I would have to re-think what I was cooking.
Click to expand...







[/quote:2zsvmy0d][/quote:2zsvmy0d]
That got me thinking Cliff...


----------



## Woodman1

Way to go Greg. Maybe you want me to hold him down while you kick him????????


----------



## Greg Rempe

Woodman said:
			
		

> Way to go Greg. Maybe you want me to hold him down while you kick him????????



I was speaking about the goal to get the rub...not the chair!

But you can hold him down if you want, Dave...I'll kick him either way!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Pyro Jerry said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1p8iavnk]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go Greg. Maybe you want me to hold him down while you kick him????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was speaking about the goal to get the rub...not the chair!
> 
> But you can hold him down if you want, Dave...I'll kick him either way!
Click to expand...


Hey Larry...Greg wants *hourly* updates via his twitter page !  [/quote:1p8iavnk]

From* everyone*????


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pyro Jerry said:
			
		

> yakdung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the totals given daily. Good luck Larry.
> 
> Yakdung
> 
> 
> 
> Me too !!
> 
> Thanks Greg  :roll:
Click to expand...


Here ya go guys!  Thanks

New morning update as of 30 April 2009!  THANK YOU







*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## pizzakngjr

:prayer: 

Larry,

Made up a batch of "Original" per your recipe. My nephew and his fiancee came down so I did some pork steaks for dinner. The Original is out of this world!! The family liked it so much better than salt/papirika based rubs, and I liked the sweetness and the flavors it gave to the pork. This week sometime I am going to try or maybe the "bold" on a pork butt. 

Good luck and I can't thank you enough!


----------



## LarryWolfe

pizzakngjr said:
			
		

> :prayer:
> 
> Larry,
> 
> Made up a batch of "Original" per your recipe. My nephew and his fiancee came down so I did some pork steaks for dinner. The Original is out of this world!! The family liked it so much better than salt/papirika based rubs, and I liked the sweetness and the flavors it gave to the pork. This week sometime I am going to try or maybe the "bold" on a pork butt.
> 
> Good luck and I can't thank you enough!



Well I can't thank you enough in return.

Instead of trying the Bold on a pork butt, ask your meat man for a 7-9lb chuck roast and load it down with Bold!  Some people do like Bold on pork, but I think Original is much better on pork and Bold is much better on beef!  But.......my oldest daughter won't eat steak without Wolfe Rub Original on it!  So try it either way and see what you like!  ENJOY and thank you!


----------



## LarryWolfe

New update as of 4 May 2009!  THANK YOU






*Donate Here Today for your own 3 Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning Recipes!!  Original, Bold and Citrus!*
<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">




</form>


----------



## LarryWolfe

YOU DID IT!  The goal was exceeded yesterday!

I cannot express my gratitude enough to EVERYONE!  You have helped me more than you could ever imagine and increased my quality of life beyond your imagination.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  

My equipment should be delivered and installed in approximately 2 weeks.  Pic's will be posted of what you all made happen.

Greg, THANK YOU for the BBQ Central and for your effort with making this happen.


----------



## wittdog

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> YOU DID IT!  The goal was exceeded yesterday!
> 
> I cannot express my gratitude enough to EVERYONE!  You have helped me more than you could ever imagine and increased my quality of life beyond your imagination.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!
> 
> My equipment should be delivered and installed in approximately 2 weeks.  Pic's will be posted of what you all made happen.
> 
> Greg, THANK YOU for the BBQ Central and for your effort with making this happen.


The Quality of Life thing....I hope the head reduction surgery works for you  

Seriously that’s great news…BBQ people are some of the best around…now if I can just get the Scottys Howling Nuts rub to market I’ll be in great shape…


----------



## BONE HEADS

I am really glad to hear this Larry!


----------



## Cliff H.

Great news. 8)


----------



## Larry D.

I guess some good things do happen on Mondays.

Great news, Larry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Yeah, I overuse the banana. So sue me.)


----------



## Unity

I'm happy we could help, Larry. Sometimes good things happen to good guys for good reasons. 

--John


----------



## Gary in VA

Great job Larry!  Now maybe you can get around to some of these comps and help us out!


----------



## Griff

Glad I could help you out Larry. Plus, I've got a great head start on my new line of rubs.


----------



## DavidT.

Great news Larry    :supz: .


----------



## LarryWolfe

Well, I owe each and everyone of you a beer the next time we meet up!   Or in Cappy's case, and actual case of beer is equal to 1 beer for the average man......   Thank you all!


----------



## Finney

Yea!!!  Now *Jerry's Kids* will get some cash.


----------



## Gary in VA

and right at 30 days too.

Maybe I'll try to sell the Coyote rub recipes the same way!  I could  use 8 grand.

Now, all I need to do is convince you all I am a retard too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> and right at 30 days too.
> 
> Maybe I'll try to sell the Coyote rub recipes the same way!  I could  use 8 grand.
> 
> Now, all I need to do is convince you all I am a retard too.



Good job!


----------



## gooose53

Everyone can feel good that something good was done for a fellow BBQ'r!!  Glad we had a small part in making your dream come true!!


----------



## Hillbilly1

Glad ta hear it larry, enjoy!


----------



## Finney

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> and right at 30 days too.
> 
> Maybe I'll try to sell the Coyote rub recipes the same way!  I could  use 8 grand.
> 
> *Now, all I need to do is convince you all I am a retard too.*



I've met you.... It wouldn't be hard.  :roll:  (just kidding)


----------



## Woodman1

He's not?


----------



## Bruce B

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> and right at 30 days too.
> 
> Maybe I'll try to sell the Coyote rub recipes the same way!  I could  use 8 grand.
> *
> Now, all I need to do is convince you all I am a retard too.*



You're off to a fine start.


----------



## Woodman1

By the way, the State of Ohio, just enacted legislation to remove the word "retarded" from all documents, legislation, and general state/public use.(Like The Board of Mental Retardation). They tried to do this in Michigan, but there were inadequate funds to do what would be required at the u of m alone!!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise

Way to go!


----------



## bknox

Larry,

I am sorry to hear that you are closing up Wolfes Rubs as well as your present state of health. I hope you get the lift you need and I wish you well.

Take care,
Bryan


----------



## Uncle Al

Larry,

It's just further proof that good things DO happen to good people!!

KARMA !!!!

Al

P.S. Maybe we should start a collection so Greg can get that "special" operation.


----------



## Big Ron1

Hope it all works out for you.  Donation sent


----------



## The Missing Link

thanks Larry.. I hope to make good use of this new rub I got.


----------



## Axlelift

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> YOU DID IT!  The goal was exceeded yesterday!
> 
> I cannot express my gratitude enough to EVERYONE!  You have helped me more than you could ever imagine and increased my quality of life beyond your imagination.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My equipment should be delivered and installed in approximately 2 weeks.  Pic's will be posted of what you all made happen.
Click to expand...

Greg, THANK YOU for the BBQ Central and for your effort with making this happen.  


Any update on the ride and glide? Also litght or dark chili powder?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Axlelift said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DID IT!  The goal was exceeded yesterday!
> 
> I cannot express my gratitude enough to EVERYONE!  You have helped me more than you could ever imagine and increased my quality of life beyond your imagination.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My equipment should be delivered and installed in approximately 2 weeks.  Pic's will be posted of what you all made happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg, THANK YOU for the BBQ Central and for your effort with making this happen.
> 
> 
> Any update on the ride and glide? Also litght or dark chili powder?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Amen brother!!

There have been several delays with the customization and backordered parts........the good news is the lift for my chair has been waiting to be installed and the finally the lift for my ARSE was shipped Thursday, so I hope AND PRAY I will have a humorous video for you guys by next weekend.......

Again thanks to everyone!!


----------



## Hillbilly1

Great ta hear larry, glad we could help a feller smoker out!  Hope it heps ya get round better.


----------



## bknox

That's great to hear! You'll have to post pictures when you get it working.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Axlelift said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":8lo2qusf]YOU DID IT!  The goal was exceeded yesterday!
> 
> I cannot express my gratitude enough to EVERYONE!  You have helped me more than you could ever imagine and increased my quality of life beyond your imagination.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My equipment should be delivered and installed in approximately 2 weeks.  Pic's will be posted of what you all made happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg, THANK YOU for the BBQ Central and for your effort with making this happen.
> 
> 
> Any update on the ride and glide? Also litght or dark chili powder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> *There have been several delays with the customization and backordered parts*........the good news is the lift for my chair has been waiting to be installed and the finally the lift for my ARSE was shipped Thursday, so I hope AND PRAY I will have a humorous video for you guys by next weekend.......
> 
> Again thanks to everyone!!
Click to expand...

[/quote:8lo2qusf]

AKA NASA is still using it.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":21q8xb23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axlelift said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":21q8xb23]YOU DID IT!  The goal was exceeded yesterday!
> 
> I cannot express my gratitude enough to EVERYONE!  You have helped me more than you could ever imagine and increased my quality of life beyond your imagination.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My equipment should be delivered and installed in approximately 2 weeks.  Pic's will be posted of what you all made happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg, THANK YOU for the BBQ Central and for your effort with making this happen.
> 
> 
> Any update on the ride and glide? Also litght or dark chili powder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> *There have been several delays with the customization and backordered parts*........the good news is the lift for my chair has been waiting to be installed and the finally the lift for my ARSE was shipped Thursday, so I hope AND PRAY I will have a humorous video for you guys by next weekend.......
> 
> Again thanks to everyone!!
Click to expand...


AKA NASA is still using it. [/quote:21q8xb23][/quote:21q8xb23]

I guess you got thrown out of the all you can eat pig feet buffet and now it's time to pick on me...typical Dallas fan..  

Anyways, I'm glad you posted.  I'm dropping my truck off Sunday morning in Beltsville Maryland for 3 days for the install.  I hope/pray everything goes as scheduled and I'll be up and running and at Rempes house by 6 am Thursday morning.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":1wsbzwja][quote="Larry Wolfe":1wsbzwja]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Axlelift said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1wsbzwja]YOU DID IT!  The goal was exceeded yesterday!
> 
> I cannot express my gratitude enough to EVERYONE!  You have helped me more than you could ever imagine and increased my quality of life beyond your imagination.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My equipment should be delivered and installed in approximately 2 weeks.  Pic's will be posted of what you all made happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg, THANK YOU for the BBQ Central and for your effort with making this happen.
> 
> 
> Any update on the ride and glide? Also litght or dark chili powder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> *There have been several delays with the customization and backordered parts*........the good news is the lift for my chair has been waiting to be installed and the finally the lift for my ARSE was shipped Thursday, so I hope AND PRAY I will have a humorous video for you guys by next weekend.......
> 
> Again thanks to everyone!!
Click to expand...


AKA NASA is still using it. [/quote:1wsbzwja]

I guess you got thrown out of the all you can eat pig feet buffet and now it's time to pick on me...typical Dallas fan..  

Anyways, I'm glad you posted.  I'm dropping my truck off Sunday morning in Beltsville Maryland for 3 days for the install.  I hope/pray everything goes as scheduled and *I'll be up and running and at Rempes house by 6 am Thursday morning*.[/quote:1wsbzwja][/quote:1wsbzwja]

Whatever  you do, don't eat his burgers!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

How much did the telethon get you?  You probably made more selling the recipe than you did all total selling the actual rub.  I cut the cinnamon out and it's now a tolerable rub.     Seriously though, I haven't made it yet...hell, I have to make my own rub for some catering events and a comp coming up and I don't want to do that. :roll:


----------



## TheCook

Havent been on in a while.  Is it too late to donate and get the recipes?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Havent been on in a while.  Is it too late to donate and get the recipes?



Nope, it's not too late.


----------



## TheCook

Larry,  donation sent.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Larry,  donation sent.



Thanks Nick!  You should have the recipes by now!  If not check your spam folder!


----------



## TheCook

Got it Larry, thanks!!!

NOW I HAVE A WEAPON OF UNLIMITED POWER!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Ken Golden said:
			
		

> Larry:
> 
> I made a donation via Paypal on June 14th but never received any recipes or correspondence from you.
> 
> After you check your records confirming receipt I would appreciate it if you would email it to lasercd@aol.com.
> 
> Regards,
> Ken Golden



Ken thank you for letting me know!  I just resent the recipes to you this morning.  For some reason alot of people have received the recipes in their Spam folder and deleted them.  

If you have donated and have not received your recipes, please let me know either via PM or e-mail me at bigdaddyskins56 at gmail dot com and I will get them right out to you.

Thank you again everyone!!


----------



## Big Bears BBQ

Where do we send the money to.................


----------



## bigwheel

Well I hate to admit but I took my free sample and had it psychoanalyzed. I sell the reicpe for only five bucks. Course shipping and handling only add twenty to the email deal. Food scientists do not analize stuff for free last I checked which should also be figgered into the equation. Promise not to count the rat turds as part of the tare weight. Let me know. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe

Big Bears BBQ said:
			
		

> Where do we send the money to.................



If you mean by mail, I'll PM my address to you.  


If you mean via internet, just click on the Donate Button below and it will walk you through.

<form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="4534392">
<input type="image" src="https://www.paypal.com/en_US/i/btn/btn_donateCC_LG.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="PayPal - The safer, easier way to pay online!">





</form>

Thanks!!


----------



## Big Bears BBQ

Larry I sent you a check out on Thursday...............


Thanks, Big Bear


----------

